# LG brand



## zhong (Aug 1, 2010)

I wonder anybody who owned LG products like P.C. Monitors , External burners and other electronic products from LG before.

Do you find them good quality, durable and last a long life span before breaking down ?


They always good value for your money right ?

Thanks


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

I have had some LG kit in the past and found them to be fine no better or worse than many others, I have a Plasma tv from them now in the 4th to 5th year still works fine, they have in the past been the main makers of screens for both TV's and Monitors which then get rebranded with some other company name and logo.


----------



## slumber94 (May 4, 2016)

I have an LG W2243 monitor that I bought in 2009 (I think). I am still using it as of now (7 years) and there are no dead pixels, no weird lines, and it has seen lots of power outages and has been transported back and forth to set it up with the pc in various locations. I am still surprised that it didn't die already, I know lots of friends who bought current gen monitors only to have them break in a matter of months. So yes, I would say LG is a trustworthy company.


----------



## jimscreechy (Jan 7, 2005)

I have some LG products... really like them great quality.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Some people like their monitors and TVs, however, I am not a big fan. I don't think their quality or picture is as good as others.


----------



## ebackhus (Apr 21, 2005)

I don't on anything from LG but my parents have almost exclusively LG equipment. Haven't seen a single problem.


----------



## Sheena Phalke (Sep 12, 2017)

I have LG AC, TV and fridge.
The AC never troubled us, in fact, it has been there for 8 years now. But the TV
my goodness
after 3 years the TV blacked out after I repaired it for Rs4000, it blacked out after 2 years and again I paid Rs 5000 for the same issue. The fridge does not automatically defrost because of which the water in the tube which keeps the fridge working freezes and then the fridge starts getting over cool for few days and then just stops working I am fed up with this issue.

In all the brand is just fair and not very good.


----------

